#  Krankheiten >   Mit Mittelohrentzündung arbeiten gehen? >

## Charly19

Hallo,
ich habe seit gestern Morgen eine Mittelohrentzündung. Bin gestern mit Schmerzen im rechten Ohr aufgewacht und direkt zu meinem Arzt gegangen. Ich habe dann über den Tag Nasenspray genommen und Ibuprofen. Und 2 Antibiotikum Tabletten, die ich aber heute pausieren möchte. Die Schmerzen sind weg! Ich merke aber, das mein Ohr zu ist und da was drin ist. Bin auch etwas taub auf dem Ohr, also höre wie durch Watte. Ich mache gerade ein FSJ als Integrationshelferin in einer Grundschule, wo ich 15 min mit dem Auto hinfahre. Mein Arzt meinte, dass es bis morgen weg ist. Ich glaube da nicht so ganz dran, weil mein Ohr noch so zu ist! Hinter dem Ohr ist ja so ein Knöchel. Das tut ein bisschen weh, wenn ich da drauf drücke!
Meine Frage jetzt, soll ich 1-2 tage Zuhause bleiben, oder doch arbeiten gehen? Alle anderen FSJler waren schon oft krank, ich noch nie. Da könnte ich es mir ja mal leisten auch Zuhause zu bleiben!

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Charly19,
hat dich dein Arzt denn nicht krankgeschrieben? Solche eine Infektion solltest du nicht unterschätzen. Und da du sowieso noch nie krank warst, was hält dich davon ab, ein paar Tage daheimzubleiben und dich auszukurieren? Wenn es eine bakterielle Infektion ist, dann ist es auch ansteckend. 
Wenn du Antibiotika bekommst, dann nimm sie auf jeden Fall zu Ende. Wenn man zu früh aufhört, nur weil man nichts mehr spürt, bekommen die Bakterien Oberhand und werden resistent gegen dieses Medikament. Damit ist dir aber nicht geholfen. Ich würde sagen: Nimm die 2. Tablette und geh morgen nochmal zum Arzt, damit er dir ins Ohr schauen kann und dementsprechend weiter verfahren kann.

----------


## Charly19

Hallo Nachtigall,
nein das hat mein Hausarzt nicht getan. Ich war gestern bei ihm und er sagte mir, dass das bis morgen weg ist und ich arbeiten gehen kann. Gerade bin ich richtig erschöpft und es ist echt unangenehm, dass ich auf dem Ohr nicht richtig höre. Schmerzen sind weiterhin keine da, aber einfach diese Taubheit stört mich total. D.h. ja das dort noch was im Ohr ist, oder?

----------


## Nachtigall

Du solltest trotzdem morgen nochmal nachschauen lassen. Ob du daheim bleibst, musst du dann morgen früh ntscheiden. Wenn du sehr erschöpft bist, würde ich dir raten, dich ein paar Tage auszuruhen.

----------


## Charly19

Meine Mutter sagte gerade, ich solle mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Nur weil das Ohr etwas taub ist, muss ich nicht Zuhause bleiben. Ich muss dazu sagen,meine Eltern sind Ärzte. Ich fühle mich aber nicht richtig gut!Habe gerade auch ne Stunde geschlafen und gerade Temperatur gemessen, liegt bei 37,5 Grad.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das ist keine Temperatur, das ist normal.
Wenn der Körper mit einer Krankheit angeschlagen ist, schreit er auch gerne mal nach Ruhe.
Wenn deine Eltern Ärzte sind, dann hat sich das hier denke ich erledigt.

----------


## Charly19

Wenn meine Ma ggleich vom Joggen zurück ist misst sie nochmal Fieber.Sie kam grad rein und hat gesagt, ich würd mich wie Fieber anfühlen. Ich fühle mich auch so!

----------


## Charly19

Jetzt hab ich die ganze Zeit auch noch son piepen im rechten Ohr. Das stört total! Wie soll ich so nachher einschlafen?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Frage deine Eltern. Als Ärzte können sie dir bestimmt helfen!

----------


## spokes

geh zum HNO!

----------


## Charly19

War beim HNO! Bin die ganze Woche krankgeschrieben worden. Hab eine Grippe Otitis und die linke Kieferhöhle ist zu. Merke davon aber nichts! Nehme jetzt Nasenspray und Antibiotikum.Donnerstag muss ich nochmal zur Kontrolle wg. dem Ohr!

----------

